# Testing.



## testid (Jul 22, 2006)

Harri,
RE: Members having trouble logging in and posting this evening Feb. 3rd: 

It appears that one must select the Remember Me box to stay logged in and make posts. Also, I've noticed that I am unable to log out with my Admin account once this box is selected as well. I'm using a different browser, Firefox, to access this test account.

The "Who's On-Line" feature isn't appearing at the bottom of the Forum Home screen any longer either.

Cheers.

Saxismyaxe.


----------



## harrir (Mar 28, 2005)

*testing 2*

Saxismyaxe,
I am using another PC for testing now. I did not use "Remember Me" box and making a post seems to be fine. I have to study if there were othe problems.


testid said:


> ...........................
> Also, I've noticed that I am unable to log out with my Admin account once this box is selected as well. I'm using a different browser, Firefox, to access this test account.
> .....................................


This is what many users requested. They dont like to log in every time when accessing the forum.


testid said:


> ...........................
> The "Who's On-Line" feature isn't appearing at the bottom of the Forum Home screen any longer either.
> 
> Cheers.
> Saxismyaxe.


There was suggestion on vBulletin forum to turn this feature off as performance improvement measure. "Who's On-Line" can be seen under "Quick links".

thanks fro your post,
-Harri


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks Harri.
Cheers.


----------

